# Powder coating in the Lehigh Valley?



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

Anybody here ever have bike stuff powder coated in the Lehigh Valley area? I'm looking to freshen up an old frame, but don't want to go to the extremes to do so (Krylon home job or expensive framebuilder paintjob).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brooks K.


----------

